# Zwei Objekte gleichzeitig anklicken



## Freak (6. April 2009)

Servus,
wenn ich... sagen wir zwei Buttons über einander lege - gibt es da die Möglichkeit, dass bei EINEM Klick BEIDE ihr onClick-Event ausführen?

Sicher gibt es dafür seitens JavaScript viele Alternativlösungen, aber die grunsätzliche Frage war, ob, wenn ein Objekt (Layer?) vor einem anderen liegt, trotzem BEIDE angeklickt oder markiert werden können - also beide "reagieren".

Danke schonmal,
ein Freak


----------



## Maik (6. April 2009)

Hi,

mir wären hierfür keine Möglichkeiten bekannt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Freak (6. April 2009)

Müsste eigentlich auch ua. sicherheitstechnisch problematisch sein.

Außerdem könnte man so einen PopUp-Filter umgehen:

EIN Klick auf ZWEI Links und schon kann man ein Werbefenster öffnen.

Danke.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (10. April 2009)

Hi
du kannst in einen onClick Eventhandler aber mehrere Funktionen packen

```
<span onClick="alert('1');alert('2');alert('3');window.location='LALALA.php';">Ein Klick 4 Funktionen</span>
```


----------



## Freak (10. April 2009)

Das ist ja klar, dass das geht.




Freak hat gesagt.:


> *Sicher gibt es dafür seitens JavaScript viele Alternativlösungen,* aber die grunsätzliche Frage war, ob, wenn ein Objekt (Layer?) vor einem anderen liegt, trotzem BEIDE angeklickt oder markiert werden können - also beide "reagieren".


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. April 2009)

Freak hat gesagt.:


> wenn ein Objekt (Layer?) vor einem anderen liegt



Nicht vor dem anderen, aber wenn er *in* dem anderen liegt, dann schon.
Der click-Event "bubblet", er vererbt sich weiter auf seine Elternelemente, Bsp:
	
	
	



```
<div id="layer1" onclick="alert('#1 geklickt')">Layer#1<div id="layer2" onclick="alert('#2 geklickt')">Layer#2</div></div>
```

Klickt man auf Layer#2, feuert der Event auch in Layer#1, denn er ist das Elternelement.
Umgekehrt geht das jedoch nicht.

JS-Variante(funktioniert ohne Verschachtelung, aber  nur bei bestimmten Elementen) :

```
<input type="button"  value="#1" onclick="alert('Button 1 geklickt');document.getElementById('andererButton').click();">
<input type="button"  value="#2" onclick="alert('Button 2 geklickt')" id="andererButton">
```


----------

